# IMO Best IWB Holster I've found



## ABArt (May 6, 2013)

I purchased this for My new Beretta Sub-Compact and IMO Is absolutely the Best IWB Holster I've tried on and I've tried a bunch, Its not in the least intrusive and conforms to anyone's body because of its flexibility ,I Got it For $42.with a Lifetime Warranty.Highly recommend giving it a look and its made right here in the USA http://n82tactical.com/n82store/?page_id=2957
User avatar
Airbrush Artist Posts: 219


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

:draw: Interesting................. I'd love to take one of those for a test drive.


----------



## YouBeretta (Jun 19, 2013)

I ordered one for my Px4 C.


----------

